# crystal fireline



## troutcontrol (16. Mai 2007)

moin,

bin ganz erschüttert, dass anscheinend alle leute mit ihrer crystal zufrieden sind...

wir waren zu fünft 2 wochen an schwedens küste blinkern, hatten alle die "günstigen" rollen von shimano im einsatz und die schnur bei unterschiedlichen händlern in berlin gekauft. 

bei 2 von uns hat sich die schnur mit schlaufenbildung selbst zerlegt, der rest hatte einfach permanent (und danach sowieso)  ein mulmiges gefühl, was sich schlecht in worte fassen läßt. vielleicht liegt´s daran, dass die schnur im vergleich zur xds und zur neuen spiderwire wesentlich härter ist und / oder weniger wasser aufnimmt, jedenfalls werd ich die schnur bei mir ebenfalls abspulen.

tight lines
martin


----------



## Watfischer84 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



troutcontrol schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bin ganz erschüttert, dass anscheinend alle leute mit ihrer crystal zufrieden sind....


 
Ich nicht |rolleyes

Bei mir kommt sie auch wieder runter und die xds rauf.

Nachdem ich selbst mit no-knots nach 2 1/2 monaten intensivem fischen mitlerweile mein 3. Blinker verschossen hab langt mir das.

ja, das komische gefühl beim werfern kenn ich. 

konnte vorher wesentlich entspannter durchziehen |rolleyes


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Das die Schnur nicht richtig nass wird habe ich auch schon bemerkt.
Und drei snaps hab ich damit auch schon gen Horizon verabschiedet.
Fand die normale Fireline dagegen besser.Wenn die erstmal nass war konnte man die Rute bedenkenlos voll durchziehen.

mfg


----------



## mot67 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

ich hab bis auf ein paar abwurfperrücken kein probleme mit der crystal gehabt. und das lag eher an der zu vollen spule als an der schnur. hab in DK eine woche durchgeangelt mit der 0,08er, die 0,10er war ausverkauft, aber auch die 0,08er hielt in allen situationen. mehr als 22gr schmeiss ich allerdings auch nicht.
das einzige was ich an der crystal zu bemängeln habe ist eigentlich, dass sie nach spätestens einem angeltag mit sicherheit nicht mehr "crystal" ist, sondern durch aufrauungen eher weis wird.


----------



## Dorschking (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt sie auch wieder runter und die xds rauf.


Genau so :m ich fische auch nur die XDS und habe damit keine Probleme. Ich habe zwar die crystal selbst noch nicht gefischt aber genau begutachtet und so wie es aussieht scheint sie mir viel zu dünn zu sein und wenn man sie fischt sollte man lieber eine Stärke dicker nehmen als wie man sonst nimmt, da sie ja sowieso für den Fisch unsichtbar sein soll ist die dicke ja auch egal.|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



Dorschking schrieb:


> Genau so :m ich fische auch nur die XDS und habe damit keine Probleme. Ich habe zwar die crystal selbst noch nicht gefischt aber genau begutachtet und *so wie es aussieht scheint sie mir viel zu dünn zu sein* und wenn man sie fischt sollte man lieber eine Stärke dicker nehmen als wie man sonst nimmt, da sie ja sowieso für den Fisch unsichtbar sein soll ist die dicke ja auch egal.|wavey:


 

Das verstehe ich nicht so richtig.Meinst du,die Schnur ist
dünner als deklariert?Kann unmöglich sein.Meine 0,17er ist
ein echtes Abschleppseil.
Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

hatte von anfang an ein komisches gefühl.es hat sich bestätigt als ich mit bertl auf der ostsee war er hatte nur probs mit der schnur und am ende war sie weiß.co ps bin wieder monofraek geworden


----------



## Dorschking (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht so richtig.Meinst du,die Schnur ist
> dünner als deklariert?Kann unmöglich sein.Meine 0,17er ist
> ein echtes Abschleppseil.
> Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


Ich meinte damit, dass sie bei gleichem Durchmesser im Gegensatz zu normaler Fireline dünner ist aber trotzdem bei den dünneren Ausführungen mit mehr Tragkraft deklariert ist. Ich habe mal mit zugtest probiert eine 0,10er crystal durchzureißen welche 5,9kg tragkraft haben soll und sie hat dem nicht standgehalten dagegen hat die 0,10er smoke mit angegebenen 3,6kg mehr ausgehalten. Komisch ist außerdem auch, dass die Schnüre ab 0.12mm wieder die gleiche Tragkraft haben sollen. Also irgendwas kommt da in meinen Augen nicht hin#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

jo|sagnix


----------



## MichaelB (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Moin,

ich habe mir die Crystal mal als 17er zum Butt- und Aalangeln "umhängen" lassen >>kost´t das gleiche wie die gelbe<< und bin gar nicht zufrieden mit der Knotenfestigkeit #d
Mit der17er Powerline löse ich so manchen Hänger, die Hänger mit der Crystal sind immer sofort ab - nebst Blei und Vorfach |uhoh:

Kommt runter und ab in den Müll :g

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und wer sich Crystal zum Grundangeln aufschwatzen lässt ist eh selber Schuld, die sieht man ja gaaar nich...


----------



## Watfischer84 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Kommt runter und ab in den Müll :g


 
#6 So isses.

Hab mit den knoten auch meine probs gehabt, troz des *superspezialfirelinecrystalknoten* der ja halten soll |rolleyes#c

Naja montag wird wieder gewechselt.


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Ich fische die Crystal in 0,15mm Durchmesser aud der Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA und der Quantum Cabo 40.
Einsatz nur an der Ostsee mit Ködern über 20 gr. Meistens Snap Draget in 30 gr.  Absolut keine Probleme damit!!! #6  Weder Perücken noch sonst was. Was ich lediglich feststellen kann ist, daß sich die Schnur leichter aufrauht als die normale Fireline. 
Also ich lasse die erst mal drauf und sollte es nicht mehr gehen, dann kommt wieder die gute alte Fireline drauf! :m


----------



## MichaelB (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Moin,

vielleicht gibt es auch bei der Crystal einfach eine große Streuung in der Qualität... die "normale" Fireline geht ja auch von/bis http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99733

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Ich bin gerade aus Norwegen zurück und drei von uns, ich incl., haben die Fireline Crystal 0,15mm gefischt, Köder: Pilker 40g-120g. Geknotet wurde nicht, alle haben wir No Knot's verwendet.
Ich bin von der Schnur begeistert, keine Perücken, keine Schnurverluste oder sonnst irgend welche Schwächen. Zumindest bei mir. 

Mein Bruder aber hatte da weniger Glück, er hatte mehrere Schnurbrüche allein beim Auswerfen oder Hänger lösen, woran es lag? Wir wissen es nicht genau. Köder waren in etwa die selben. Und auch die Angelmethode war gleich.

Mein Vater hatte auch keine Probleme.


----------



## detlefb (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

ich dreh die 0,15 Crystal auch schon seit November 06 auf ner Zauber,  einer Technium  und einer Caldia, absolut Null Probleme.
Weder beim werfen noch beim Hänger lösen, absolut identisch zur Standart Fireline


----------



## Freelander (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Hallo Leute!

Ich fische die 10er,12er und 17er auf Penn Slammer 260,360und Shimano Aspire.
Ich kann dazu sagen die 10er ist ein oller Bindfaden|gr: kann man fast überhaupt nicht knoten geht nur mit no knot.die 12 ist da schon um Längen besser und die 17er ist wares Abschleppseil.#6
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## mot67 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

komisch, hab selbst bei der 0,08er crystal keinerlei knotenprobleme, no knot benutzt ich nicht. 
is schon recht dünn das schnürchen, aber das is ja grade einer der hauptvorteile von geflochtener schnur.


----------



## tian79 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

also ich hab die 0,12er fireline crystal nun seit dezember 06 drauf und hab auch das gefühl das die knotenreissfestigkeit nicht die höchste ist.

mit no-knots hab ich mit der schnur aber auch schon nen dicken hecht rausgeholt und einige hänger lösen können. #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Ich habe die Schnur jetzt gut 3 Monate im Einsatz. Sie wirft sich gut und wenn man die Schlaufe am No-Knot doppelt legt gibt es keine Probleme bezgl. Knotenfestigkeit. Die Schnur wird allerdings weiß und rauht auf. Hat mir leider die Fingerkuppe aufgerissen. Ich mach sie wieder drauf. 

Uli


----------



## aesche100 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Stimmt!

Die Schnur rauht auf wie die smoke. Hatte vermehrt Perückenbildung auf meiner Shimano Stradic 4000 FA.
Fische die 0,17 er und habe keine Probleme mit den Knoten.
Mal schauen, wie sie sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Byron (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Habe keine Probleme mit der Schnur, die Knoten halten perfekt....keine Köderverluste oder sonstiges, habe aber auch feststellen müssen das die fireline crystal schnell aufraut...deshalb kommt nächste Saison wieder die XDS aur die Spule!!!


----------



## tr1ck3d (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Mh.. Welche geflochtene könnt ihr denn uneingeschränkt empfehlen?

Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch die Crystal kaufen, aber das tue ich jetzt doch lieber nicht mehr .
Diese Spiderwire wollte ich mir eigentlich stattdessen kaufen *klick*!
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Welche könnt ihr stattdessen empfehlen?

MFG


----------



## NorbertF (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Ich fische an 2 Rollen mittlerweile Crystal und an 2 anderen normale Fireline. 
Bin hocgradig zufrieden, die 12er hält wie Sau, die Tragkraft ist höher als angegeben. Mit den richtigen Knoten passiert auch nichts. Wer die Knotenfestigkeit bemängelt...die Knoten reissen nicht, sie ziehen sich auf. Wollen wir wetten?
Die halten wenn richtig gebunden!
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur. Mit der Power Pro zB hatte ich immense Probleme, was mir noch gefällt ist die Powerline von Gigafish.
Und demnächst teste ich die Tuffline XP, mal sehn was die kann. Fireline ist bisher mein Favorit.


----------



## wallek (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Also ich fische auch die Fireline Crystal 0,12er und bin auch mehr als zufrieden!
Würd keine Andere kaufen!!!!


----------



## troutcontrol (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

moin,

die knoten (albright, bimini) waren nicht das problem, es hatten sich mittenmang schlaufen gebildet. 

bei der schnur handelte es sich .12er und .15er. hab schon überlegt, ob es am salzwasser gelegen haben könnte.

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Mh.. Welche geflochtene könnt ihr denn uneingeschränkt empfehlen?


Also wer eine zarte gut werfende und geschmeidige dünne Schnur haben will, ist mit der Spiderwire ab 012 oder der Quantum Quattron PT-Braid (bisher nur mit der Spiderwire verglichen) sehr gut bedient, das Zeug funzt und hält auch ganz gut, Knotenverbindungen wie zu FC gehen gut.
Wenn man einen richtigen Bergestrick braucht, ist die Powerline meine erste Wahl, in 017 ein richtiger unzerreißbarer Strick (wie MichaelB das beschreibt), die anderen Schnure sind wahre Spinnweben dagegen. 
Das mal so als 2 wirklich gute Alternativen, wenn man sein Anwendungsgebiet kennt.

Die Fireline Crystal hab ich in 015, was sicher nicht stimmt als Durchmesser, aber ich mag an sich etwas steifere Schnüre, auch die Hemmingway Monotec Futura 018 fische ich immer noch gerne, weil die auch praktisch nicht kaputt geht. Mit ihren Ringgeräuschen und der bescheidenen Knotenfestigkeit (nur noKnot oder 3fach-Palomar funzt gut) eingeschränkt, für Winter und Dreckwasser und Gemüseräumen aber eine klasse Schnur.

@sundvogel
Welche Dickenangabe hat denn deine FL Crystal?

Hab mir ja extra eine etwas dickere bestellt, weil ich den ganz dünnen Fäden sowieso nicht traute. Aber mal sehen, was die Fische dazu sagen und ob es überhaupt irgend was erkennbar bringt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bibbelmann (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Was mir an der Fireline Crystal nicht gefaellt ist dass sie in unserem Wasser eigentlich auffälliger (weiss!) ist als eine herkömmliche Geflochtene


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> Welche Dickenangabe hat denn deine FL Crystal?


 
Ich weiß nicht genau, 0,10 oder 0,08. Ich habe dieses Jahr an der Küste gut damit gefangen, aber es lag wohl nicht unbedingt daran.

Nachdem mein Finger blutig war, wusste ich aber wieder warum ich sonst die XDS fische.

Meiner Ansicht nach beruhen die Knotenprobleme darauf, das die Schnur Anfangs sehr glatt ist. Wie gesagt, wenn man beim NO-Knot eine doppelte Schlaufe legt ist das kein Problem. Ich habe die Schnur nur beim Mefo-Angeln gefischt aber da echt viel, sie ist also recht stark beansprucht worden. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind einfach top. Im Herbst wird sie gedreht und zum nächsten Frühjahr kommt neue drauf, im Vergleich zu anderen Schnüren ist sie ja nicht so teuer.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Finger blutig war,


Das klingt ja schon nach einem sich ganz schon hinarbeitenden scharfen Sägezahn |uhoh: ; ich bin gewarnt.
Dann mal gutes Gelingen bei den weiteren Vorhaben auch ohne BigProtector am Wurffinger! 
Anbei: Ich habe mich genau aus dem Grund bisher noch nicht getraut die VHF voll durchzuziehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Weiß ich nicht ob das wirklich so ist. Wie gesagt ich setze die Schnur nur zum Mefo-Angeln ein und da ist die Belastung ziemlich hoch.

Übrigens reicht ein schlichter Heftplasterstreifen aus...

Uli


----------



## Broder (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Wenn dann XDS die Cristall habe ich garnicht ausprobiert, weil für mich klar war das die nicht Cristall ist sondern einfach nur nicht eingefärbt dh einfach weiß. Also transparent ist diese Schnur auf keinen Fall !!! Verarschen kann ich mich selber !!!

Außerdem fisch ich meist Mono - Stroft oder vielleicht noch Shimano oder irgend son Billigmono wenns sein muß :vik:


----------



## maesox (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Als ich meine 0,17er Crystal auf meine D.A.M Exquisite MDS aufgezogen habe konnte ich`s kaum erwarten,mit dieser "Wunderleine" auf Hecht los zu ziehen.

Nach zwei Monaten kann ich nur soviel sagen,als dass sie auf mich einen "steiferen" Eindruck macht als die Herkömmliche!!
Außerdem find ich sie lange nicht so "unsichtbar",wie sie beschrieben wurde!!!


Werde sie aber deshalb nicht gleich wieder abspulen.Sie kommt dann eben bei sonnigem Wetter beim Fischen mit Poppern und anderen Oberflächenködern zum Einsatz...solide ist sie ja!!!


TL maesox


----------



## dramone (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

ich kann mich AngelDet's ausführungen nur anschliessen...

ich hab mit der crystal 0.08 und 0.17 beim "leichten" spinnen keine propleme bzgl. knotenfestigkeit etc... macht auf mich einen vernünftigen eindruck... aber durchsichtig im wasser ist sie nicht!!!

für die schwere gangart verwende ich auch powerpro und bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Walstipper (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Stroft GTP oder der monofilen GTM? Ich habe nämlich gelesen das die GTP der Mercedes unter den Geflochtenen sein soll (mitlerweile veraltet?) und bin jetzt wegen dem Tagkraft-Durchmesser-Verhältnis etwas verwirrt, da die 0,28er in einem Test mit Knoten nach 6 Kilo riss oO.


----------



## Hooked (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Hast Du den Test selber gemacht? Stroft gibt eigentlich keine Durchmesser an. Nur kg Tragkraft-Angaben. 6kg; 8kg usw. Jedenfalls soweit ich informiert bin.


----------



## Mike85 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Also ich persönlich finde das die Crystal gegenüber z.B. der Tuf Line XP sehr "*hart*" ist....hab ne 0,17er zum Hechtangeln drauf...werd die am Montag das erste mal testen.Mal sehen was es dann zu berichten gibt.


Hab die Crystal bei Ebay geholt zum Meterpreis...ist eure Crystal auch etwas härter?? Oder bin ich "Betrügern" auf den Leib gegangen??


PS: Manche schreiben hier rein von wegen den No-Knot Verbindern....ich geb Euch nen Tipp....wenn Ihr die Montage fertig habt,knickt die Hauptschnur an der Öse kurz ab und fixiert das freistehende Ende mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber....wenn dieser getrocknet ist könnt Ihr die Hauptschnur wieder drüber legen...

(Das mit dem abknicken deswegen weil die Hauptschnur nicht mit dem Sekundenkleber in Kontakt treten soll sondern nur das überstehende Stück)


----------



## Hooked (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Ich fische übrigens auch die crystal in 0,12mm und bin ganz zufrieden. Wird auch nur zum Barsche ärgern benutzt. Die Tragkraftangaben sind ein wenig zu hoch angesetzt. Hält aber trotzdem viel aus, nur die Abriebfestigkeit ist nicht so dolle. Wahrscheinlich weil sie so dünn ist.
Für die Dicken nur Tuf Line oder wenn zuviel Geld da ist, Stroft.


----------



## Hooked (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Die Crystal ist am Anfang total hart!!!
Muß erst ordentlich eingefischt werden, dann ist aber ok. Ist zum Teil auch Gewöhnungssache.
Kann man aber mit der TufLine nicht vergleichen. Die ist viel weicher...


----------



## Mike85 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Danke...na mal sehen wie es sich Montag fischt....ist auf jeden Fall ein Unterschied zur Tuf Line....


----------



## Hooked (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Jau, ist so! Wenn Du mit Gummi angelst, dann fällt die Schnur nicht richtig zusammen wenn der Jig auf den Boden tickt, so wie bei der Tuf Line. Wenn die Spannung aus der Schnur geht dann bilden sich meist nur leichte Wellen in der Schnur. Von den Schnurklanten oder wie die heißen.
Wirst schon merken was ich meine.


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Habe heute abend ca. 70m Fireline Crystal 12´er verloren. Nach dem Auswerfen habe ich ein paar Mal gekurbelt. Dann ein Horni Zupfer und ein kleiner Anschlag. Ping!  Da war die Schnur zehn Meter vor der Rute gerissen. 
Einfach so und ohne Druck in der Luft zerrissen.
Jetzt reicht es mir!!!. |gr:


----------



## troutcontrol (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

moin,
wenn ich das mal so richtig zusammenfassen darf, gibt es zufriedene und unzufriedene (keine überraschung), aber wenn einer unzufrieden ist, dann hat er die schnur im salzwasser geangelt...

gruss
martin


----------



## tupfenfan (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vielleicht gibt es auch bei der Crystal einfach eine große Streuung in der Qualität... die "normale" Fireline geht ja auch von/bis http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99733
> 
> ...


 

genau - meine 12er ist super. manche kunden vom angelladen haben probleme mit der 10er. aber es können auch nicht alle die richtigen knoten. wobei meine knoten auf der 12 halten und auf der 10er eben wesentlich weniger gut.

ps.: witzig ist dort die " schnäppchenhotline " auf www.fishermanstore.de wannweil liegt ca. 25km südl. von stuttgart am neckar


----------



## Watfischer84 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



mrcrotaphytus schrieb:


> Habe heute abend ca. 70m Fireline Crystal 12´er verloren. Nach dem Auswerfen habe ich ein paar Mal gekurbelt. Dann ein Horni Zupfer und ein kleiner Anschlag. Ping! Da war die Schnur zehn Meter vor der Rute gerissen.
> Einfach so und ohne Druck in der Luft zerrissen.
> Jetzt reicht es mir!!!. |gr:


 
habe auf ähnliche weise ca 100 m verlohren. auch beim horniangel, mit pose.
biss, anschlag und schnur weg. mitlerweile schwimmen leider 3 Fsche mit haken im maul in der Ostsee:r. hab danach ersma mit mono weiter auf hornies gefischt.


----------



## Walstipper (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hast Du den Test selber gemacht? Stroft gibt eigentlich keine Durchmesser an. Nur kg Tragkraft-Angaben. 6kg; 8kg usw. Jedenfalls soweit ich informiert bin.


 
Der Test kommt von hier: http://freenet-homepage.de/walk.freenet.de/page108bbddd8d8.html
Das die GTP so einiges kann steht ja unübersehbar im Netz geschrieben, aber wenn eine derart teuere Geflochtene so schnell reist, die 0,23 z.b bei 4 Kilo, kann man ja gleich ne Mono nehmen ;+ ....


----------



## Hooked (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Du meinst die Knotenreißfestigkeit? Guck mal genauer hin! Siehst Du da eine Schnur die beim selben Durchmesser wesentlich mehr trägt?  Ich nicht! 
Zumindest stimmen bei den Waku Leinen die Angaben!!
Nicht das ich irgendwas schönreden will. Fische selber keine stroft, weil sie mir noch zu teuer ist. Man will ja auch noch köder etc...:q
Aber wenn Du schon nach diesem Test gehst, dann sieh mal genauer hin.#6
Petri !


----------



## Angelopa (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



mrcrotaphytus schrieb:


> Habe heute abend ca. 70m Fireline Crystal 12´er verloren. Nach dem Auswerfen habe ich ein paar Mal gekurbelt. Dann ein Horni Zupfer und ein kleiner Anschlag. Ping!  Da war die Schnur zehn Meter vor der Rute gerissen.
> Einfach so und ohne Druck in der Luft zerrissen.
> Jetzt reicht es mir!!!. |gr:



Moin mrcrotaphytus.
Diese Phänomen habe ich auch schon mit der grünen Fireline gehabt. Später stellte sich raus, dass es sich um einen Produktionsfehler handelte. Die Schnur war all 10-20m nicht richtig verwebt. Habe eine 12er Fireline beim Zuziehen des Knotens mit nassen Händen durchgerissen;+. Noch Fragen?

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Meerforellenfan (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Meine crystal wandert  nun auch in den mülleimer.
Die ersten Male war ja alles super also gleich noch eine Rolle bespult von 2 verschioedenen Händlern.
Dann ging es los und nach 6 Wochen Mefo angeln so um die 10 mal hielten die Knotenm nicht mehr die Schnur fetzte beim auswerfen samt Vorfach öfter weg also nix wie zum Händler und gute alte Fireline drauf.
Nun ist die Welt wieder in ordnung.
Teurer Spass und Gott sei dank keine Traumforelle verloren.


----------



## Walstipper (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*



Hooked schrieb:


> Du meinst die Knotenreißfestigkeit? Guck mal genauer hin! Siehst Du da eine Schnur die beim selben Durchmesser wesentlich mehr trägt? Ich nicht!
> Zumindest stimmen bei den Waku Leinen die Angaben!!
> Nicht das ich irgendwas schönreden will. Fische selber keine stroft, weil sie mir noch zu teuer ist. Man will ja auch noch köder etc...:q
> Aber wenn Du schon nach diesem Test gehst, dann sieh mal genauer hin.#6
> Petri !


 

Schnur----Durchmesser----NoKnot----Schlaufen-Knoten

Stroft GTP 3kg----0,18----3,5-4kg----2-2,5kg
Fireline 0,12 / 6,8kg----0,19----6kg----3-3,5kg
Powerline 0,08 / 9kg----0,18-0,19----7,5-8kg----4,5-5kg

Hab ich da was falsch verstanden oder bin ich blind? Ob die Leine jetzt mit oder ohne Knoten reißt is realativ gleichwertig bei allen Schnüren.


----------



## ZanderKalle (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Holt euch einfach die Tuff-line das ist die Beste geflochtene mit der ich je gefischt habe.... bei mir kommt nichts mehr anderes drauf!Einfach mal ausprobieren und begeistert sein!

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle


----------



## Hooked (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: crystal fireline*

Genau das meinte ich! Kommt im Endeffekt bei allen (fast) das selbe raus. 
Nur sind es bei Stroft echte (reale) Angaben. 
...und da Du ja den Durchmesser 0,23 angegeben hast, meinte ich das es keine Schnur gibt die mehr trägt bei gleichen Eigenschaften (durchmesser; runde Flechtung, geringer Flechtpunktabstand,  etc.). 
Kann auch gut sein das bei guter Mono die Angaben (die draufstehen!) ähnlich sind, aber da fehlen dann die guten Eigenschaften (geringe Dehnung etc.). 
Also ich empfehle, wie gesagt, auch immernoch die Tuf Line! 
...und für Leute die noch mehr wollen, die Stroft.
Für mich gibt es (im Moment) nichts besseres als diese beiden!!


----------

